# Xubuntu Dapper and the iBook



## Carcenomy (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I finally got around to attacking the iBook. No more browser annoyances or filth under the shielding for this iBook. BUT!

Linux just doesn't like my iBook. Allow me to explain so I can beg for help 

1. The LCD. Now c'mon, an iBook SE G3 366 Graphite isn't a rare combination, and it's certainly not new. So why does Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu not support adjusting its brightness?! I have pbuttons installed and have proper volume control via keyboard and mixer, but the brightness buttons are broke, and if you put the machine into standby or close the lid (same thing), the LCD backlight stays on. Any thoughts?

2. Video support. Standard onboard ATi Rage Mobility... straight after Yaboot starts initializing Linux, it gives an error - something to do with a not being able to address a region on the PCI bus? There's also no information on what exactly it's doing during startup, which un-nerves me somewhat.

If you guys could give me some insight into those issues I'd be over the moon, and have a truly useful little machine once again.

Otherwise, I might just do what the quiz thing suggested and try Mandriva.


----------

